# My dad and his flag



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanted to share this with the community. This is in regards to my dad and today.

Today is a special day for the Case family. Today would be my Fathers 68th birthday. But that is not why it is special. The special is that on this day 10 years ago my dad put up a new flag on the flag pole. The flag and patriotism in my family runs deep. He was battling cancer and one of the things that made him smile was his flag pole and looking out and seeing Ole Glory blowing in the breeze. We talked for several hours regarding what had happened on this day and he just could not bear to have his birthday...a happy celebration....with such a tragic day.

The following year he was in remission but was still hurting. The members of the VFW color guard came to his house and conducted a flag ceremony and lowered his 9-11-01 flag for the last time. A new flag was raised that was previously flown in washington and there was a wonderful article in the newspaper about my dad and his flag.

The next 2 years after the first anniversary my dad would fly a new flag on his birthday. After his passing in 2004, on this day I look out at that flag that is flying and remember what had occurred to the people of our great nation and remember what the beliefs that was instilled in me from my father. I will Not fly the flag at half staff today because I want all to know that American pride his high, and my Flag will fly high and proud as my dad always wanted.

So to my dad, I salute you and thank you for the American pride you taught me and to all of my friends, never forget!!!!!


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

What an amazing story, thanks for sharing.


----------

